# Good Bodyshop North Wales??



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I have just had the front arches of my R32 rolled and the paint has cracked slightly along the edge. 

Went to see VW who say the both wings will need re-painting and blended into the door??

Anyone know any decent bodyshops or smart repairers who could help??

Cheers guys.


----------



## Crashdamage (Dec 13, 2011)

*body shop north wales*

hi we are a body shop in north wales check out the website and call down for an estimate.

www.ianhughesmbrc.co.uk


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Joes autobody in Saltney are good.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

Give Barton and Nichols a ring in Llangefni mate


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Crashdamage said:


> hi we are a body shop in north wales check out the website and call down for an estimate.


You can't advertise your own business!


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Lee Give us a ring at work we have got a couple of numbers for you bud :thumb:


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Wilsons on the wrexham industrial estate did a STUNNING job on the rear bumper of my S3. Not the cheapest but a really quality job!


----------

